# Yorkshire Federation show (UK)



## lockwood1956 (May 21, 2007)

Thirty Ninth Annual

Open Show

to be held at

The Spa Complex Scarborough

on

1st to 3rd June 2007



Programme and Schedule





Programme

Your delegate badge should be worn at all times

No Commercial wines, beers or spirits allowed



Friday 1st June

9.30am Committe commences setting up staging etc

2.30 - 4.00pm Trolley services from spa lift and bus roundabout

3.00 - 4.30pm Exhiibits accepted and staged in the promenade lounge

7.15 - 8.00pm Exhiibits accepted and staged in the promenade lounge

8.00pm Disco dancing with Matt Wisbey. Fancy dress theme-Fables and Legends



Saturday 2nd June

8.45 - 9.15am Exhiibits accepted and staged in the promenade lounge

9.15am Judges briefing in the Ocean Room - Wine and beer stewards appointment in Mezzanine bar

9.45 - 12.30pm Judging of Exhibits

2.00pm Show ope to Public

2.00 -2.30pm Judges at the bar - in the Promenade lounge

2.45 - 4.00pm Commercial Wine tasting presented by Barry starmore of Oddbins in the Ocean room. Entry by ticket only - (see Entry Form)

4.00pm Show closed to the Public

4.15 - 5.00pm Collection of Exhibits

8.00 - 1130pm Civic reception with dancing to Howard Beaumont on the KJeyboard



PLEASE DRESS APPROPRIATELY FOR A CIVIC RECEPTION TIES SHOULD BE WORN.....NO DENIM



Sunday 3rd June

11.00am Presentation of Trophies by the Mayor and Mayoress of Scarborough, in the Ocean room Followed by Auld Lang syne and farewells

12.00 for 1.00pm Lunch at the Spa - see entry/booking form for details







Schedule



1 Fruit Red Dry excluding Blackberry, Elderberry and Fresh Grapes

2 Red Dr, Blackberry and/or Elderberry

3 Fruit Red Sweet, excluding Blackberry and/or Edlerberry

4 Red Sweet, Blackberry and/or Edlerberry

5 Fruit White or Golden Dry

6 Fruit White or Golden Sweet excluding citrus fruits

7 Citrus White or Golden sweet

8 White or golden Dry - excluding fruit

9 White or golden Sweet - excluding fruit

10 Aperitif Dry - Herbal/Vermouth

11 Aperitif Dry - Citrus

12 Table Red Dry, Fresh grapes only

13 Table White dry, Fresh grapes only

14 Red Dry Concentrate

15 White Dry Concentrate

16 Table Red Dry

17 Table White Dry

18 Table rose Dry

19 Table white medium sweet

20 Flower medium sweet

21 Rose medium Dry

22 Medium white wine

23 Medium Red wine

24 Dessert Red or Tawny

25 Dessert white or golden

26 Liqueur Aniseed

27 Liqueur any excluding class 26

28 Fortified sherry type - Dry

29 Fortified Sherry type - Sweet

30 Fortified Port Type

31 Fortified Madeira Type - Sweet

32 Novice Red Dry

33 Novice Red Sweet

34 Novice White Dry

35 Novice White Sweet

36 Novice rose Medium Dry

37 Judges Only- Rhubarb Dry (Table)

38 Mead Dry

39 Mead Sweet

40 Sparkling White Dry - Bottle fermented only

41 Sparkling White Dry - Including carbonated

42 Sparkling Rose Medium - Bottle fermented only

43 Sparkling white Sweet - Including carbonated

44 Three bottles of Wine for a dinner - Aperitif/Table/Dessert

45 Wine with Food (the bottle of wine exhibited should be the one which would best accompany ROAST LAMB (no fortification allowed)

46 Two bottles of wine entered by a member group - Dry Table, Red and White

47 Cider Dry sparkling

48 Novice Pale ale

49 Novice Lager

50 Judges Only - Wheat

51 Light Ale

52 Pale Ale

53 I.P.A.

54 Old ale

55 Brown Ale - Newcastle type

56 Dry Stout - Irish type

57 Stout Sweet

58 Barley wine

59 Pale Ale (Bitter) from any commercial kit

60 Lager from any commercial Kit

61 Lager - Light (English)

62 Lager - Heavy (continental)

63 Belgian Style Wheat Beer

64 Dark Mild

65 Fruit Beer

66 Specialist Beer Class - Raspberry

67 Three bottles of Beer for an evening - Lager Heavy, I.P.A., Barley Wine

68 A wine bottle Label, which must be ENTIRELY HAND DRAWN, exhibited on a full bottle of wine which will not be uncorked (see rule 13)

69 A wine bottle label, produced WITH THE AID OF A COMPUTER, exhibited on a full bottle of wine which will not be uncorked (see rule 13)

70 A dish not exceeding 12" X 12" containing a Dessert, pudding or sweet prepared or cooked with home made wine or liqueur. The recipe must be given, no additional table decoration allowed (see rule 9)

71 A savoury dish not exceeding 12" X 12" prepared or cooked with home made wine or liqueur. The recipe must be given, no additional table decoration allowed (see rule 9)

72 Simple cake recipe (see page 9 for Recipe)

73 PLOUGHMANS LUNCH food with suitable homemade beverage (to be tasted) the dish not to exceed 12" X12"

74 PHOTOGRAPHIC CLASS minimum size 6" x 4" maximum size 10" x 8". The subject to be "Circle or Federation fun." Entries will be non-returnable


----------



## lockwood1956 (May 21, 2007)

see you all there!!


----------



## lockwood1956 (Jun 4, 2007)

YAY!

I took a first prize

also a highly commended and a very highly commended


----------

